# Free RainShadow Revelation Fly blank from Batson!



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Win a FREE Revelation Fly Rod Blank!
We're happy to announce we're running a Facebook Contest in which you could win a RainShadow Revelation Fly Rod Blank.

It's very simple, go to our Batson Facebook Page or RainShadow FaceBook Page and post a comment to our "Contest Time!" post. In order to win, include an action picture of your favorite fly fishing trip or best catch over the past year. Once you win, we would like for you to take a picture of your new RainShadow Revelation custom Fly rod on a fishing trip.

So act now, its FREE!

The time is now in order to WIN A FREE fly rod from our new line of RainShadow Revelation Fly Rod Blanks.

We will choose live one lucky winner on April 2nd.

http://www.facebook.com/BatsonEnterprises


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Did they choose a winner?


----------

